# Any Ham Operators?



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I passed my General this week.

Having fun on the bands with many contacts across the USA.

I will try some DX this weekend......

Here is a picture of my ``ham shack``.......I am running a Yaesu FT 840 HT , all band transceiver, using an end fed, inverted V multi band wire, 73 ft , with a 9:1 Balun....100 watts....much fun.

KC2SPU


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay....

I will take that as a NO........

....................................................................................................................

............................................................................................

...................................................................

.......................................................

........................................

.........................

..................

..........

........


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

KZ5AJ/HP1HFS here. HP1HFS is closing station and moving to Texas next month, but KZ5AJ will become much more active.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

bunnybuster said:


> Okay....
> I will take that as a NO........
> ....................................................................................................................
> ............................................................................................
> ...


Patience, young padawan... Show themselves, they will, in time...


----------

